# Furries who happen to be BattleTech vets



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Are there any furries aside from me that happen to know what a BattleMech is, or that know what Clan Wolf is? Why Kerensky is famous in both the Inner Sphere and the Clans? What the best combination of weapons are for heavy-duty street-sweeping (my favorite theatre of war)? How to install a CASE into a Shadowcat?


I'm asking this question because I'll make a reference and absolutely NO ONE will get it. And I have a shit-load of BattleTech references.

As for those of you who don't know what BattleTech is, here are some explanations (in the form of videos and pictures):














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHUdcVkFzB8 Mechwarrior Silver Chair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxfKZZ4RNng Mechwarrior 4 Intro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm76b8tzzWI Mechwarrior 3 Intro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X3GD0UnBCk Mechwarrior 2 Intro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at9hxU864Fg MW2: Mercs Intro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BhaYVcKzBs Mechwarrior 4: Mercenaries Intro video


----------



## Vahkrin (Oct 30, 2009)

Heck yes! A fellow mechwarrior. Greetings.

Well, I'd hardly call myself a "vet", but I'm pretty interested in the universe. I've played Mechwarriors 3 and 4, read a handful of the fiction, and learned a good bit from my brother, who is very knowledgeable when it comes to Btech. I've never really sat down and really researched it, but I know enough to have a fair idea what's going on in various novels and whatnot.

So uhm. Yeah.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 30, 2009)

Heh heh heh...

You a die-hard warrior of any particular merc unit, House, or Clan? OR are you just a self-serving merc commander that likes to shit in the mouths of those who require his assistance?

....
I was that last one, but then I threw my lot in with Steiner....


----------



## Vahkrin (Oct 31, 2009)

Hmm. Not to kill the mood here, but I can't say I've ever really aligned myself with anything in particular- Never had the opportunity to play any tabletop games, and I was born/found out about most of the video games too late to really get into the multiplayer. I'm still sort of waiting for the new Mechwarrior to come out. Assuming it isn't a steaming pile, I have a feeling it will really re-ignite my interest. I'll figure things out from there... Until then, I'm afraid my neurohelmet is going to collect a bit of dust.

I'd love to get my hands on some more good Btech fiction in the meantime, though, if anybody happens to be able to think of some off the top of their head.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

Fan sense Mechwarrior 2


----------



## Runefox (Oct 31, 2009)

I am totally not properly up to speed on the whole Battletech universe, but Mechwarrior 2 and Mechwarrior 3 were two of my favourite games back in the day (MW4 not so much so). There's just something about the games, the way they make themselves out to be "sim"-esque, that makes them so damned awesome.

It's unfortunate, but the storylines in-game tended to take a back seat to the action; It was much like the Jetfighter games (also a favourite oldie), in that you'd get a briefing, go do this and that, and then move onto the next mission. It's mostly for that reason that I'm not well-up on the Battletech universe (though I did study the manual for Mechwarrior 3 quite a lot).

I'm really looking forward to the newly-announced Mechwarrior game; Now that the IP's been freed up since the demise of FASA and Microprose, we'll hopefully see a bit more of it!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2009)

Pew pew lasers and whoosh boom missiles :V

I like the MechWarrior games, no real experience with tabletop.  A tenuous grasp on the lore.  Big war in inner sphere, Kerensky is fed up with their shit, takes a trip out to parts unknown, later on the Clans descended from Kerensky come back and decide that the IS is their turf by right.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a copy of the rules for the tabletop game, but never really played.  I am a vet of the Mechwarrior series since 2, and I love dogfighting in urban settings, and chewing up other Mechs with LB-X autocannons (Mech shotguns).

I also have about 30 books from the series, from the initial Clan invasion to the culmination of the FedCom civil war.  Sadly, they're damn hard to find these days.


----------

